# Photos....fuel filter at 90K and tires at 40K



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

We can do this all day.:bigpimp:

Attached appears to be a training module for vehicle mechanics by the CTAE(?).http://www.ctaern.org/

Please take note of paragraph g.3 under Fuel Filter Service.

g.	Fuel Filter Service 
i.	Involves periodic replacement or cleaning of system filters
ii.	It may also include located clogged fuel filters that are upsetting fuel system operations 
1.	Fully clogged ***8211; restricts the flow of fuel to the pressure regulator, gasoline injectors, diesel injection pump, or carburetor 
2.	Partially clogged ***8211; may cause the engine to temporarily loose power or stall when a specific engine speed is reached 
3.	On modern vehicles, a clogged in-tank strainer is hard to diagnose but is very common
a.	*When clogged, the filter can collapse and stop all fuel flow*


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Last one, I promise!

http://www.brick-yard.co.uk/forum/collapsed-rustfilled-fuel-filter_topic72944.html


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, I lied!:rofl:

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1029421-collapsed-fuel-filter.html


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Filter collapses are reported all over the truck and car forums.

Must be a figment of their imagination?:dunno:

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/...train-2010-up-201/fuel-filter-failure-297309/


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

This one gets a bit closer to home, about the BMW/Mini Cooper "Lifetime" fuel filter.:yikes:

http://www.brrperformance.com/blog/?p=2309


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> *When clogged, the filter can collapse and stop all fuel flow*


Or more likely than not, allow fuel to flow freely, in which case you would see a sudden increase in power, and know to change filter pronto because you are then running fuel *unfiltered*! 

But in the less likely you have a sudden blockage of fuel, then you *have no choice* but get a new filter. :bigpimp:

But both scenarios would be HIGHLY be unlikely.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

And it continues....

http://www.tigercat.com/service-tips/dealing-with-diesel/


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

In my life I have put probably close to 2 MILLION miles on a variety of vehicles, diesels since 1984. Never once had a filter collapse. THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING!!!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is a very thorough paper by Donaldson Filters, a high respected manufacturer of industrial filters of all types.

It was too large to upload, so here is the link:

Engine Liquid Filtration Guide - Donaldson

https://www.donaldson.com/.../Donaldson-Engine-Liquid-Produ...

Donaldson Company

Donaldson Delivers! When you need fuel, lube oil or coolant filtration systems for new ... fuel and Ultra-Web® media for air filters, you can trust Donaldson Blue to clean in the ..... Liners with open holes can cause media tears during .... Structural Analysis. • Per SAE, ISO, and NFPA standards. • Burst. • Collapse. • Pressure ...


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> Here is a very thorough paper by Donaldson Filters, a high respected manufacturer of industrial filters of all types.
> 
> It was too large to upload, so here is the link:
> 
> ...


Of course they want to SCARE you into changing filter more often than you need to - they sell WAY more filters that way - hello?! :bigpimp::bigpimp::bigpimp:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Aufgeblassen said:


> In my life I have put probably close to 2 MILLION miles on a variety of vehicles, diesels since 1984. Never once had a filter collapse. THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING!!!


Is it blind luck or do you take proper care of your vehicles?:dunno:

For me it is a lot of both. Never had one occur in my cars, but have seen a few in industrial applications with catastrophic results.

Clearly there are enough such failures that folks post about them, so they do happen.

I have no statistics. My only point is that folks should take care in order to avoid it from possibly happening.

Not everyone is as lucky as you it seems.

I think we have beat this horse to death now!:thumbup:


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> Is it blind luck or do you take proper care of your vehicles?:dunno:


Statistically, even with _minimal_ maintenance, as long as you don't totally abuse/neglect your vehicle, it will be pretty reliable.



Flyingman said:


> Clearly there are enough such failures that folks post about them, so they do happen.


True, but the internet seems to GREATLY exaggerate the frequency of problems. Case in point: the thread at the TDI Club about the HPFP failures in the A5 TDIs. The TOTAL failure rate is pretty low, and when you subtract out the 9/10 that are operator error (people putting GAS in their diesel tank, the rate is REALLY low.

I mean, some are panicking and selling their TDIs because they think they are *SITTING ON A TIME BOMB* - simply not true! I am keeping our A5 for the long haul.



Flyingman said:


> I think we have beat this horse to death now!:thumbup:


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Ive had huge Cat rock trucks refuse to do anything but idle due to dirty fuel filters back when we were building the haul road for the trans Alaska pipeline. They were pretty thirsty though using 10+ gallons per hour.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

totitan said:


> Ive had huge Cat rock trucks refuse to do anything but idle due to dirty fuel filters back when we were building the haul road for the trans Alaska pipeline. They were pretty thirsty though using 10+ gallons per hour.


I was running twenty (20) X 5.5MW Marine Diesel Engine Generators at a power plant, so approx. 144,000 hp. We got about 15 kw/gal of HFO, so were burning some 7,333 gals/hour, 176,000 gals/day, 24/7 more or less.

We purchased about 125,000 bbls of fuel a month, so 5,250,000 gals a month.

Every drop of that fuel had to be cleaned by a rather complex system of pumps, heaters, tanks, purifiers, clarifiers, automatic fuel filters and then finally the cartridge fuel filters.

Contaminated fuel was a nightmare when it happened.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> I was running twenty (20) X 5.5MW Marine Diesel Engine Generators at a power plant, so approx. 144,000 hp. We got about 15 kw/gal of HFO, so were burning some 7,333 gals/hour, 176,000 gals/day, 24/7 more or less.
> 
> We purchased about 125,000 bbls of fuel a month, so 5,250,000 gals a month.
> 
> ...


That's nothing. When I worked at Sunlight Foods (a corn syrup, sugar, and food grade oil distributor), I changed the sock filters that filter nasty crud out of their sugar products.

In the warehouse, many of the pallets of huge bags of sugar had been compromised my mice & rats, and lots of their poop was in the sugar, but those damaged bags were still used, dumped in the hopper to be boiled in water to make sucrose. The sock filters removed chunks of poop that did not dissolve into the mix. :yikes:


----------

